# Ralink 5390



## eminent88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good evening,

I appreciate you taking the time to look at this and I have been searching for about a week and half. FreeBSD has found my RT5390 but when I try to set it up it just freezes. Is it because this card isn't supported even though it's found in `ifconfig`? Sorry if this has been answered, I'm just looking for a definite answer. Thank you for your time.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD are you using?  Please show the commands being used and describe exactly what "it just freezes" means: the card?  The computer?


----------



## eminent88 (Jul 27, 2014)

I type in `ifconfig ral0 up`, at that point in time it says: "operation is not permitted" and freezes the whole system. I am currently using FreeBSD 10. Thank you for your time.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2014)

Are you doing that as root?


----------



## eminent88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, the only posts *I* have seen even related to this where someone else would have it freeze is in this post: viewtopic.php?&t=39259. But *I* haven*'*t seen a solution for it yet. And the only thing *I* can think of is even though it assigns a driver to the card, is that it isn*'*t supported. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ptjm (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know if you want to take this as definitive, but to the best of my knowledge, FreeBSD has code to detect the 5390 chipset but no code to actually use the device.


----------



## ptjm (Mar 10, 2015)

Preliminary support for this chipset has been added to head and stable/10.


----------



## Fernando Salazar (Apr 4, 2015)

```
FreeBSD has found my RT5390 thrugh ifconfig
```

Could you finally make it work? Mine doesn't detect it and I have tried from 10.x to 11.0...


----------



## woodsb02 (Aug 16, 2015)

This preliminary support has landed in FreeBSD 10.2 release.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=279157

Try that and see if it works for you.


----------

